# First segmented turning



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 27, 2015)

Over the holiday break, I made a segmenting sled and gave it a try, worked perfectly and was able to glue up the rings one time, none of the gluing half of it up like some people do if the angles aren't perfect. Guess Id call it a vase, pretty small piece but wasn't gonna make something big for my first try. There was one mess up on one ring, I think I didn't push the piece all the way to where it needed to be cut at because of fuzzies on the end of it. Overall I'm happy with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 27, 2015)

Awesome man! Segment turnings is on my list to do one day for sure. 

Way better than my first try will be I can guarante that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks great for a first try! Mahogany? Finish?

I don't have any interest in doing one myself, but some turners do some truly amazing things with that technique.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 27, 2015)

Walnut, used friction polish. Usually just make my own "shine juice" to use but had bought some friction polish from woodcraft awhile back and hadn't used it. Really like it, had better results with it over shine juice.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2015)

Quite a lot of wow factor going on there!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

Love the finial with the ears!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2015)

I have never heard of being able to glue.all segments without some tweaking. Sounds like to u made a great jig. Nice piece too!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's a video on making the sled @barry richardson

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2015)

: looks like a nice design. I wish he would have demonstrated cutting a few segments. You cut a segment, flip the board, then cut the next on the other fence?


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice finished piece Joe ! The diff shades make for an appealing look


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2015)

Like it! On my bucket list... Chuck


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 27, 2015)

After that video there's another video that usually plays right after, it's by jerry Bennett, he goes over how you do it. You don't flip the piece, just go back and forth. You draw lines on the top of the board and on the side. Once all pieces are cut, you use the lines on the top of the pieces, keep all those up. But then the line you drew on the side grain, you alternate each segment, one will have a line on the outter diameter, while another piece will have a line on the inter diameter. Besides the jig, you make a jig as a stop block that's adjustible for your pieces. I had a random small ruler, zeroed it to the blade and glued it on, worked really good.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 27, 2015)

@barry richardson


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> @barry richardson


Thanks Joseph. If I ever get back to segmented turning. I'm going to make one. I imagine were going to be seeing more from you, they are a lot of fun, they turn like a dream too since all the grain is running the same way...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yea it was nice because usually walnut is annoying with end grain tear out. Still need to figure out if there's a mt2 live center or something to be able to mount a piece of plywood so I can do the glue up on the lathe, and another to be able to turn it with some support when I do the outside. One thing I'll def have to learn is how to do the fancy feature ring.


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Quite a lot of wow factor going on there!


The whole bunch of ya make the WOW factor here , everywhere ya look ! Y'all do VERY nice work!


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 28, 2015)

Very cool! Nicely done sir! I love walnut!!


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 29, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> After that video there's another video that usually plays right after, it's by jerry Bennett, he goes over how you do it. You don't flip the piece, just go back and forth. You draw lines on the top of the board and on the side. Once all pieces are cut, you use the lines on the top of the pieces, keep all those up. But then the line you drew on the side grain, you alternate each segment, one will have a line on the outter diameter, while another piece will have a line on the inter diameter. Besides the jig, you make a jig as a stop block that's adjustible for your pieces. I had a random small ruler, zeroed it to the blade and glued it on, worked really good.
> View attachment 93926
> View attachment 93927


@CWS just today made me the same fixture. ......going over to his shop on new years day for some more orientation and training.....


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Yea it was nice because usually walnut is annoying with end grain tear out. Still need to figure out if there's a mt2 live center or something to be able to mount a piece of plywood so I can do the glue up on the lathe, and another to be able to turn it with some support when I do the outside. One thing I'll def have to learn is how to do the fancy feature ring.


I usually glue a sacrificial disc of plywood to the bottom and use a screw Chuck. If I glue more rings on while it's mounted I use a disc of plywood there to press the tail stock aganist. And to stabilize for turning as well. I just put some rubber pad between so it doesn't slip around.

tour with a screw


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 29, 2015)

I didn't know if they sold something like a faceplate but on a bearing so you could put it in your tailstock and be able to use it when the lathe is spinning to add support? Probably should make some kind of steady rest or buy one if I ever want to do a bigger one to help me out. Of course would come in handy when doing bigger bowls to, have had catches before ruin my day.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 29, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I didn't know if they sold something like a faceplate but on a bearing so you could put it in your tailstock and be able to use it when the lathe is spinning to add support?


I've never heard of a "live faceplate" -- but there is something that can get you there: a live center which has the same screw threads as the lathe drive shaft. The most common use for them is to help keep a bowl centered when you're "turning it round" onto a vacuum chuck. There's no reason you couldn't put a faceplate onto it where they expect you to put the scroll chuck.

I forgot what kind of lathe you have, if it's got a 1" x 8tpi drive spindle you could use the one that PennState sells -- LINK I don't remember who makes the one for larger drive shafts, perhaps Oneway.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 30, 2015)

Have the harbor freight lathe at the moment, hoping to up grade to grizzly's g0766 in the next 6 months or so, whenever I get a 10% coupon and have money at the same time. So from the looks of that, it has a mt2 but the screw on the end is 1x8tpi and it's on a bearing? Seems like that would be perfect.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Have the harbor freight lathe at the moment, hoping to up grade to grizzly's g0766 in the next 6 months or so, whenever I get a 10% coupon and have money at the same time. So from the looks of that, it has a mt2 but the screw on the end is 1x8tpi and it's on a bearing? Seems like that would be perfect.


Exactly.

Even if you upgrade to a lathe that has 1-1/4" x 8tpi spindle, you'll probably still have a 1" x 8tpi faceplate that you could use with this live center. (Or you can find an adapter that screws over the 1"x8tpi threads to make it 1-1/4"x8tpi.)


----------



## CWS (Dec 30, 2015)

A handy chart for cutting segments.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 31, 2015)

CWS said:


> A handy chart for cutting segments.



I wonder, is there any chart that has a rule for the width of the pieces. Like if you want the bowl to finish roughly at half an inch, the width of the pieces should be like 3/4" or something along those lines.


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 31, 2015)

@ripjack13 , Marc its right here above this message , the box wont let me do anything to it but look at [email protected] may know how to, hes smart


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok...when I get back home I'll download it. Thanks.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's the software I downloaded to use, free 30 day trial then it's $37 to buy it, seems pretty useful.
http://woodturnerpro.com/downloads/...-version-3-software-version-2-1-software.html


----------

